# Biloxi, Mobile, New Orleans?



## Fresh50 (Jun 29, 2007)

So I'm going to Keesler AFB for a month and last time I was there in Oct. the cigar scene was dead! I did not get over to N.O. that time but I will be there this time. Anyone going to be in that area or know of any new places to check out?

Let me know, I'll be in town until 19 Mar!:ss


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Fresh50 said:


> So I'm going to Keesler AFB for a month and last time I was there in Oct. the cigar scene was dead! I did not get over to N.O. that time but I will be there this time. Anyone going to be in that area or know of any new places to check out?
> 
> Let me know, I'll be in town until 19 Mar!:ss


I go to Keesler about every other month. Go to the Beau Rivage (Nuumber ONe Casino on the Gulf), which is two minutes east of the base's Main Gate. They have a bar inside across from the buffet that allows cigar smoking. The scenery is great and the highend drinks are reasonably priced. They have a small standing humidor in the gift shop, but they do not know how to take care of their sticks so pack in your own.


----------



## IslandRick (Aug 20, 2007)

The Imperial Palace has a nice Sports Bar that allows cigar smoking as well. I don't know how it compares to the Beau Rivage. Sounds like a herf in the making!:ss

Rick
:cb


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

IslandRick said:


> The Imperial Palace has a nice Sports Bar that allows cigar smoking as well. I don't know how it compares to the Beau Rivage. Sounds like a herf in the making!:ss
> 
> Rick
> :cb


I have only driven passed the IP. I will check that place out next time. Thanks for the tip. :tu


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

You can also PM pathman as he lives up towards Hattiesburg and may know of some other places. I can tell you that both the Beau Rivage and Imperial Palace are nice places to enjoy a cigar though. I will also tell you that if you want a great meal before you light up, check out http://www.marymahoneys.com/ as they have some awesome food (crabcakes with crab gravy) and they are within walking distance of the Beau Rivage. The Hard Rock Hotel/Casino might have a place to enjoy a cigar too. As for New Orleans, there is the Cigar Factory on Decatur (the one on Bourbon does not have a place to sit and drink, they have some decent cigars rolled onsite), Mayan Imports on Magazine Street (Marjorie the manager is very nice and knowledgable), and Don Juan up in Metarie (which is around the corner from Drago's, another great restaurant with some awesome oysters).

scottie


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

IP is kind of a dump, hang at the Beau Rivage. That place is nice. :tu


----------



## Mack (Aug 14, 2007)

Fresh50 said:


> So I'm going to Keesler AFB for a month and last time I was there in Oct. the cigar scene was dead! I did not get over to N.O. that time but I will be there this time. Anyone going to be in that area or know of any new places to check out?
> 
> Let me know, I'll be in town until 19 Mar!:ss


I also like Lil Rays in Gulfport for a great Po Boy sandwich. My buddy Pat has The Epitome cigar store at the Edgewater Mall in Biloxi.
The N.O. Shops listed are great, if your near the quarter check out my friend Doug at New Orleans Cigar Co. Their in a bank building right off St. Charles. Lets see...... restaurants I miss. The Gumbo Shop, Delmonicos. Cafe du Monde, Brennans and on and on and on and on. Have fun.....


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I now have some more places to visit. Next time I am not at Keesler and at Camp Shelby, I will visit Hattiesburg:tu


----------



## IslandRick (Aug 20, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> I now have some more places to visit. Next time I am not at Keesler and at Camp Shelby, I will visit Hattiesburg:tu


OK, I'm confused. What's in Hattiesburg? I'm there all the time, and will be there on March 6-8th. My dad has been in the hospital there since September and my Mom lives in Hattiesburg as well. There's not really anything there that I know of. The casinos mentioned in this thread are all on the coast. Are those what you were referring to? If there's some top secret CS cigar bar in Hattiesburg then I'd like to know about it! As far as I know, Hattiesburg is a giant no smoking zone. Set me straight on this if I'm wrong!

The only thing that Hattiesburg has going for it is the fact it's generally warmer this time of year compared to the midwest.

Rick
:cb


----------



## Mack (Aug 14, 2007)

IslandRick said:


> OK, I'm confused. What's in Hattiesburg? I'm there all the time, and will be there on March 6-8th. My dad has been in the hospital there since September and my Mom lives in Hattiesburg as well. There's not really anything there that I know of. The casinos mentioned in this thread are all on the coast. Are those what you were referring to? If there's some top secret CS cigar bar in Hattiesburg then I'd like to know about it! As far as I know, Hattiesburg is a giant no smoking zone. Set me straight on this if I'm wrong!
> 
> The only thing that Hattiesburg has going for it is the fact it's generally warmer this time of year compared to the midwest.
> 
> ...


NOTHING IS IN HATTIESBURG. Just USM and early closing bars.
Biloxi for cigars 67 miles. Slidell, La. 75 miles. Jackson, Ms. 86 miles.
Sorry, but I grew up on the coast. *There is NOTHING IN HATTIESBURG.*
Don Juans has a new Slidell location


----------



## IslandRick (Aug 20, 2007)

Mack said:


> NOTHING IS IN HATTIESBURG. Just USM and early closing bars.
> Biloxi for cigars 67 miles. Slidell, La. 75 miles. Jackson, Ms. 86 miles.
> Sorry, but I grew up on the coast. *There is NOTHING IN HATTIESBURG.*
> Don Juans has a new Slidell location


Thanks for confirming that. I didn't think there was anything going on there.

Rick
:cb


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey, Gorillas! I live in Mobile. Why don't we have a herf sometime duing the next few months at the Beau Rivage?


----------



## Fresh50 (Jun 29, 2007)

longknocker said:


> Hey, Gorillas! I live in Mobile. Why don't we have a herf sometime duing the next few months at the Beau Rivage?


Thanks for all of the tips. I'll be going to the Epitome today. Any chance of a BR HERF before March 19th?


----------



## Fresh50 (Jun 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Fresh50 (Jun 29, 2007)

I drove over to TinderBox today and holy hell do they have great prices and selection!! Here are my grabs:
Petite Cabaiguana; Padron 1964 Principe; Tatuaje VI Angeles; Tatuaje P2; 601 Red Habano Toro; Casa Torano Maduro; Don Pepin Black, JJ, and JJ Maduro









Oh and I found this in Biloxi, the have the whole Glenmo line here for $50!!


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

Mack said:


> NOTHING IS IN HATTIESBURG. Just USM and early closing bars.
> Biloxi for cigars 67 miles. Slidell, La. 75 miles. Jackson, Ms. 86 miles.
> Sorry, but I grew up on the coast. *There is NOTHING IN HATTIESBURG.*
> Don Juans has a new Slidell location


LOL, exactly what I was going to say. Just another college town, IMHO.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

IslandRick said:


> OK, I'm confused. What's in Hattiesburg? I'm there all the time, and will be there on March 6-8th. My dad has been in the hospital there since September and my Mom lives in Hattiesburg as well. There's not really anything there that I know of. The casinos mentioned in this thread are all on the coast. Are those what you were referring to? If there's some top secret CS cigar bar in Hattiesburg then I'd like to know about it! As far as I know, Hattiesburg is a giant no smoking zone. Set me straight on this if I'm wrong!
> 
> The only thing that Hattiesburg has going for it is the fact it's generally warmer this time of year compared to the midwest.
> 
> ...


work for me at Camp Shelby, that is what is in Hattiesburg. Other then that there is a Starbucks:chk


----------

